

My first real product launch: Sweat, tears, and viral growth - tg3
http://tgriff3.tumblr.com/post/21238090403/my-first-real-product-launch-sweat-tears-and-viral

======
reiz
Interesting story. What is the URL of the page? I would like to check it out.

~~~
frankacter
His sidebar suggests NewsFeedy:

<http://www.newsfeedy.com/>

~~~
tg3
Actually, it's another product. We're still in a very early beta, so I haven't
talked too much about it publicly, but I'm hoping to do so very soon.

